# Dashcam in v9.0 (Confirmed by Elon)



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm glad I held off on the dashcam. Elon just confirmed the autopilot cameras will be your dashcam in v9.0 coming out later this year!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011143866555088896


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

He said "hopefully"


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

TrevP said:


> He said "hopefully"


Someone put "a few months" into the Elon-gorithm and see what the answer is!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

and a few months. 

If the invites continuing "few days" (23 days and counting) is an indication, we may see 9.0 sometime in 2020


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I read hopefully and few months to mean before I sell the car


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I just wonder if you have to have bought EAP to get that functionality 
If it will be pay to play if not and how the video will be accessible. Will it be online and continuous or only that last 5 minutes before an accident event


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> I just wonder if you have to have bought EAP to get that functionality
> If it will be pay to play if not and how the video will be accessible. Will it be online and continuous or only that last 5 minutes before an accident event


Good questions!

I could see this being a "PUP" feature and not necessarily an "EAP" feature. I guess we'll know "soon" enough


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Good questions!
> 
> I could see this being a "PUP" feature and not necessarily an "EAP" feature. I guess we'll know "soon" enough


I would hope so but the fact it uses the autopilot equipment is what makes me wonder. If not, I still got my $18 Walmart dashcam that is working just fine.


----------

